# First OA Treatment Questions



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Yeah, that canister is a PITA to get open (and then if you reseal it, it's a PITA all over again.) That's why I dump all the material into a heavy-weight ziplock bag after opening and store the tightly re-sealed ziplock bag in the canister during the period when I am running a series of treatments. Than I only have to struggle the first time I open it again. Doesn't save any trouble when you're doing the December one-off treatment, however. But remember do not remove the OA from the container completely. It should always be in the labeled, original container.

Yes, I level the amount with the back of a plastic knife because I use the "dip and sweep" method used in baking to get the measure and I want it full but neither heaped up nor packed down, nor a combination of both. 

Also did you realize that there are two small clear plastic scoops taped to the underside of the wings of the wand? These are the official scoops (though I don't use them - I use regular measuring spoons.)

I'm not sure what amount I would use for a five-frame nuc, but I guess probably what you did, i.e 1/8" tsp. (You can buy 1/8th teaspoons measurers, but they are very hard to find.)

As far as meticulous measurement of OA - I used to be a licensed pesticide applicator and I remember it was always stressed that exact measurements were very important, that's why it's a habit with me. And I know from experience that if you get lazy, sooner or later you will make a serious error. And I don't want to harm my bees, so I take the trouble to do the measurements very carefully.

Now, can we talk about not using a mask? Sorry to nag at you, bu it really isn't safe - and you will always have unexpected leaks, as you discovered today. I see the masks are on Amazon, and nowhere near as expensive as I paid locally for the ones I have. 

BTW, the (acid gas) canisters are OK to use until you start to smell or taste the material. It's probably a good idea to have a spare, sealed, set in case that happens in the middle of treating. You can prolong their life by storing the mask (and attached canisters) in a large zip lock bag between uses Let the mask dry out after use to allow any moisture to dissipate, then seal it up. 

I hope you have some stickies in so you can see what kind of a dead-mite drop you get. It's very satisfying. By Sunday afternoon you should see the initial results. 


ETA: No, I do not adjust the burns times for the amount of material (and I commonly use a full teaspoon in my four-box stacks.) If I was using the 1/8" tsp dose on a nuc I think I would try a test burn to see how much it took to cook that off and what whether that would change my practice. But do not try a test burn outside the hive w/o a mask.
Enj.


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

I plan on getting a mask and definitely would not do a test burn without one. Thanks again for the information.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Nancy (Enjambres) fully addressed this. The answer on a five frame nuc is 1/2 gram and a full gram on a 2 story 5 frame nuc. The measurements for the OA don't need to be perfect, but don't overdo it. More is not better.


----------



## SS Auck (May 8, 2015)

what canisters do they recommend for OAV treatments?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

SS Auck said:


> what canisters do they recommend for OAV treatments?


An air tight one. An old glass or plastic jar with a good sealing lid works just fine..........


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

snl said:


> An air tight one. An old glass or plastic jar with a good sealing lid works just fine..........


Either SNL or I misread this one


----------



## HillBilly2 (Jul 26, 2015)

sc-bee said:


> Hardest thing was getting the Savogran container opened the first time


So what is the best way to do this. I was thinking about a hacksaw when I saw this post.


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

It was a PIA in the field. Get under one lip with a screw drive etc and then ring around the seal. It was easier after the seal was finally broken. No idea how long the container had been sitting in Sherman Williams. I am sure that did not help. It was the last container and they had no plans to order any more. Someone posted a link where you could get 2 pounds off either e-bay or amazon for $8. I paid $10 for 1lb.


----------

